#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Διάλεξη: (σειρά) του Εργαστηρίου Αντισεισμικής Τεχνολογίας ΕΜΠ, Αθήνα, 26.11.2009 - υλοποιήθηκε

## kobaksev

ΣΕΙΡΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΕΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ:
“ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ”

Το Εργαστήριο Αντισεισμικής Τεχνολογίας της Σχολής Πολιτικών Μηχανικών του ΕΜΠ οργανώνει σειρά διαλέξεων-παρουσιάσεων σε μηνιαία βάση. Επιλεγμένες τεχνικές εταιρείες–οργανισμοί και συνάδελφοι θα καλούνται να παρουσιάσουν σύγχρονες εφαρμογές σχετικές με την αντισεισμική τεχνολογία και το γενικότερο πρόβλημα της αντιμετώπισης του σεισμικού κινδύνου στη χώρα μας και στο εξωτερικό.
Στόχος της σειράς διαλέξεων θα είναι αφενός μεν η ενημέρωση των φοιτητών της Σχολής Πολιτικών Μηχανικών καθώς και των συναδέλφων μηχανικών, αλλά και η άμεση ανταλλαγή εμπειριών και απόψεων σε πρακτικά θέματα αντισεισμικής τεχνολογίας.
Οι παρουσιάσεις θα πραγματοποιούνται στο αμφιθέατρο του Εργαστηρίου Αντισεισμικής Τεχνολογίας στην Πολυτεχνειούπολη Ζωγράφου και θα ανακοινώνονται στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση του Εργαστηρίου (www.lee.civil.ntua.gr) και στο Δελτίο του Συλλόγου των Πολιτικών Μηχανικών. Η πρώτη παρουσίαση έχει προγραμματιστεί για την Πέμπτη 5/11/2009 στις 16:00 με θέμα:
Συμβατική μελέτη πολυόροφου κτηρίου με το λογισμικό ΑΝΤΙΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΩΝ ΜΕΛΕΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΩΝ StereoSTATIKA και μελέτη του ίδιου κτηρίου με χρήση σεισμικών αποσβεστήρων, σε συνεργασία του παραπάνω λογισμικού με τα διεθνή λογισμικά ETABS και SAP της CSI του Berkeley.
Ομιλητές:
• Απόστολος Κωνσταντινίδης, Πολιτικός Μηχανικός – Συγγραφέας
• Χάρης Μαραγκός, Πολιτικός Μηχανικός ΜΔΕ ΕΜΠ
Οδηγίες με χάρτη για τη μετάβαση στο Εργαστήριο δίνονται στην ιστοσελίδα του Εργαστηρίου.
Πληροφορίες: κα. Μπαγιάστα 210-7721180.
Κ. Σπυράκος, Καθηγητής ΕΜΠ
Δ/ντης Εργαστηρίου Αντισεισμικής Τεχνολογίας

----------


## vasiliki-cv

*ΣΕΙΡΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΕΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ:* 26 Νοεμβρίου 2009, 16:00μ.μ. 
Αμφιθέατρο Εργαστηρίου Αντισεισμικής Τεχνολογίας *"Τεχνικές Δομητικής Αναβάθμισης Κατασκευών σε Σεισμό - Συστήματα Ενεργητικής Μετέντασης. Παραδείγματα Εφαρμογών από τον Ελληνικό και τον Διεθνή χώρο. "*  *Νέα Τεχνολογία*
Οι παθητικές δομητικές ενισχύσεις (απλή επικόλληση) με ανθρακοελάσματα Sika Carbodur αποτελούν πλέον γνωστή τεχνολογία, που εφάρμοσε η Sika από τις αρχές τις δεκαετίας του 1990, για αύξηση της φέρουσας ικανότητας σε κατασκευές οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος, καθώς και φέρουσες τοιχοποιίες, μεταλλικές και ξύλινες κατασκευές. Η τεχνολογική υπέρβαση δεν περιορίστηκε στα συστήματα αυτά και μέσα στην επόμενη δεκαετία νέες τεχνικές και μεθοδολογίες ήρθαν στο προσκήνιο με συστήματα ενεργητικής ενίσχυσης (μετένταση ανθρακοελάσματος), που προέκυψαν από συνέργειες με καταξιωμένους μελετητικούς και κατασκευαστικούς οίκους. 
  Η βέλτιστη χρηστικότητα των υψηλών εφελκυστικών αντοχών των ανθρακοελασμάτων Sika CarboDur, που βρίσκονται σε συνεχή ένταση (ενεργητική επέμβαση), αποφέρουν μείωση από 30% έως 50% της απαιτούμενης διατομής παθητικής ενίσχυσης, καθώς και άμεση μείωση των εφελκυστικών τάσεων του καμπτόμενου σιδηροπλισμού του δομικού στοιχείου. Επιπρόσθετα χαρακτηριστικά της ενεργητικής ενίσχυσης είναι η υψηλή αντίσταση έναντι της φωτιάς, καθώς δεν απαιτείται η επικόλληση των ανθρακοελασμάτων με ρητίνες, ενώ παράλληλα διασφαλίζουν μια πλήρως αναστρέψιμη εφαρμογή σε αναστηλωτικά έργα, σύμφωνα με τους διεθνείς καταστατικούς χάρτες αναστηλώσεων. 
*Εφαρμογές*
Επίσης, θα παρουσιαστούν εθνικές και διεθνείς αναφορές έργων τόσο σε κτιριακά όσο και  σε έργα πολιτικού μηχανικού, όπου έχουν εφαρμοστεί με επιτυχία οι τεχνολογίες δομητικών ενισχύσεων Sika Carbodur. Οι αναφορές αυτές αποτυπώνουν ευδιάκριτα το εύρος χρηστικότητας των σύνθετων υλικών, τόσο για τις πλέον συνήθεις κατασκευές Ω.Σ. (δηλ. με αύξηση καμπτικής ικανότητας σε πλάκες και δοκούς, περίσφιγξη υποστυλωμάτων), καθώς επίσης και σε επεμβάσεις αύξησης της φέρουσας ικανότητας σε φέρουσες τοιχοποιίες, ξύλινες και μεταλλικές κατασκευές. Επιπλέον, μεγάλης κλίμακας έργα, όπως αυτά της γεφυροποιίας, καθώς και εφαρμογές σε ειδικά αντίξοες συνθήκες συνθέτουν μια ολιστική προσέγγιση της τεχνολογικής ευρηματικότητας των τεχνολογιών Sika. 
*Ομιλητές:*
*Γιώργος Καρύδης*
Διπλ. Πολιτικός Μηχανικός 
MSc Δομητικής Αποκατάστασης, Επισκευής & Προστασίας
MSc Αναστήλωσης Μνημείων
Τεχνικός Διευθυντής Sika Hellas ABEE 
*Thierry Berset* 
Civil Engineer
Corporate Engineer - Structural Strengthening
Sika Services AG

----------

